# Photo specifications for CEC visa application



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm in the process of filling out an application and gathering all the required paperwork for a Canadian Experience Class (CEC) visa. I need some clarification...

The photo specifications state the usual + *date the photo was taken on the back*. Can this be hand written, or does it need to be printed? I'm not sure of anybody that will do this... The visa application photo specs do not ask for this. I know that some of the photo booths (that print out 4 photos) have the date on the front along the bottom, but not individually...

Anyone heard of this requirement before, and any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It has to be stamped on the back and endorsed. This is common practice. Most of the photographers in London near the consulates can do this (it's where I had mine done).

Sorry, I see you are in Montreal, any passport photographer can so this... Even Walmart! It's really common, they can all do it.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> It has to be stamped on the back and endorsed. This is common practice. Most of the photographers in London near the consulates can do this (it's where I had mine done).
> 
> Sorry, I see you are in Montreal, any passport photographer can so this... Even Walmart! It's really common, they can all do it.


Thanks for the reply, it seems it is more common than I thought, which is a good thing! I'll head to one of the my local photographers, otherwise head to one near the consulates, I'm actually back in London now, it was tough being able to get a PR visa Quebec without French and got fed up being on a work sponsored one!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Snappy Snaps have the guidance for Canadian passport/visa photos and can do them for you... goodness knows that there are enough of us here for it to be practical for them to do it... I just got a set done for my Canadian passport application at their Fulham location. 

One word of warning... for whatever reason, SS charges more for Canadian sized photos than for UK size (had to get a set of those for my Indefinite Leave to Remain visa)... this made me cross, but I just sucked it up and paid without whinging to them.


----------

